# Ebuild nuova versione listen???(0.5beta)

## nick_spacca

Come da titolo, vorrei sapere se c'è qualcuno che ha trovato/ha fatto/è capace di fare un ebuild per l'ultimissima versione del player di gnome, listen!!! 

Io ci proverei anche, ma non sono capace, ed ora come ora non ho molto tempo per mettermi ad imparare come fare(modificare..) un ebuild!!!! 

Se c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi lo ringrazio moltissimo, perché questo è un player che uso molto ma che nell'ultima versione (0.4.x) presenta alcuni bug che, stando al changelog, dovrebbero essere stati risolti, tra l'altro con cambiamente "importanti"...

Grazie a tutti per (l'eventuale) partecipazione!

Nick_spacca

PS: OVVIAMENTE ho cercato in giro alla ricerca di qualche ebuild sia con google che col forum, ma non ho trovato nulla!!!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

hai provato a rinominare semplicemente l'ebuild esistente? spesso funziona!

----------

## nick_spacca

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> hai provato a rinominare semplicemente l'ebuild esistente? spesso funziona!

 

Non ho provato (ho visto da poco la nuova release....) ma penso che non funzionerà in maniera troppo semplice perché, guardando il changelog mi è parso di capire che diverse dipendenze sono cambiate...

Se non troverò nulla fino al week-end allora magari proverò io (avendo un pò di tempo in +...)!

----------

## nick_spacca

RAgazzi, sto cercando di installare il nuovo listen (+ o - modificando il vecchio ebuild...ma sta venendo una porcata...) ma mi si blocca subito a questo errore...

```
Checking for Python... /usr/bin/python

Checking Python version: 2.4

Checking for PyGTK >= 2.6: found

Checking for pyGTK-devel >= 2.6 found

Checking for gnome.ui; found

Checking for egg.trayicon: found

Checking for mutagen: found

Checking for ctypes: found

Checking for libsexy: not found

Listen recommends python sexy for sexy widget. 

Checking for DBUS: found

Checking for PyGSt >= 0.10: found

Checking for python-libgpod: found

Checking for gtkmozembed path...

/bin/sh: line 0: test: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox: binary operator expected

Not found, install mozilla-devel or firefox-devel

make: *** [check] Error 1

```

Ora, anche sul loro  sito  indicano firefox e firefox-devel come dipendenze (non sul README, ma lasciamo stare..  :Rolling Eyes:  )...ora COSA DIAVOLO intendono per firefox-devel (andrebbe bene anche mozilla...)??? 

Premetto che io uso gia firefox compilato dai sorgenti...che voglia anche il nuovo firefox2???Mi sembrerebbe strano...

----------

## Onip

secondo me sta ad indicare che servono anche le librerie di firefox installate e non solo i binari, come, ad esempio, fa mplayerplug-in. Comunque qualche giorno fa ho postato una richiesta su bugzilla, speriamo qualcuno la veda...

Byez

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Onip wrote:*   

> secondo me sta ad indicare che servono anche le librerie di firefox installate e non solo i binari, come, ad esempio, fa mplayerplug-in. Comunque qualche giorno fa ho postato una richiesta su bugzilla, speriamo qualcuno la veda...
> 
> Byez

 

Anche io penso sia quello, ma avendo firefox installato da sorgenti dovrei soddisfare tutte le richieste...bah   :Rolling Eyes: 

Per quanto riguarda l'ebuild su bugzilla, quel bug risulta essere RESOLVED, non è che è meglio aprirne un altro??? Non conosco molto le "regole" di bugzilla...

----------

## Onip

Ho fatto un po' di prove, avevo 5 minuti di tempo.

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Checking for gtkmozembed path...
> 
> ...

 

Questo è sicuramente un errore nel Makefile, mi è bastato sostituire

```
#GTKMOZEMBED_PATH = `(pkg-config --libs-only-L mozilla-gtkmozembed 2>/dev/null || pkg-config --libs-only-L firefox-gtkmozembed 2>/dev/null) | sed -e "s/-L//"`

GTKMOZEMBED_PATH = "/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox"
```

ed ha funzionato. inoltre ho commentato quasta riga

```
#docbook2x-man listen.1.docbook
```

 Perchè non avevo voglia di installarmi quel comando. Il programma adesso compila e si installa correttamente. Comunque il risultato è lo stesso un bel nulla di fatto   :Confused:  . Ecco l'errore

```
onip @ Hal9000 ~ $ listen

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/listen/listen.py", line 209, in ?

    ListenApp()

  File "/usr/lib/listen/listen.py", line 136, in __init__

    from widget.listen import Listen

  File "/usr/lib/listen/widget/listen.py", line 35, in ?

    from widget.player_ui import PlayerUI

  File "/usr/lib/listen/widget/player_ui.py", line 32, in ?

    from widget.dynamic_playlist import DynamicPlaylist

  File "/usr/lib/listen/widget/dynamic_playlist.py", line 29, in ?

    from lastfm import lastfm_info

  File "/usr/lib/listen/lastfm.py", line 23, in ?

    from elementtree.ElementTree import fromstring as XMLFromString

ImportError: No module named elementtree.ElementTree

```

E qui passo la palla a chi ne sa qualcosina di più di me di python...

p.s. per il bug ho postato lì perchè era la richiesta dell'ebuild per le versioni prima. Magari fra un po' aprine uno tu un ppo' + esplicito, non mi sembra carino per i devel che ancora io faccia un version bump sullo stesso programma.   :Wink: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Onip wrote:*   

> (..)
> 
> p.s. per il bug ho postato lì perchè era la richiesta dell'ebuild per le versioni prima. Magari fra un po' aprine uno tu un ppo' + esplicito, non mi sembra carino per i devel che ancora io faccia un version bump sullo stesso programma.  

 

oks!ci vuole un pò di spirito di squadra   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

+ che altro, hai installato a partire dai sorgenti, o hai fatto l'ebuild???? Se quest'ultimo, puoi mica postarlo e/o inviarmelo per testarlo?

EDIT: provato direttamente dai sorgenti, stesso identico errore!!!

----------

## mrfree

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> hai provato a rinominare semplicemente l'ebuild esistente? spesso funziona!

 

Ci sono molte differenze con le dipendenze introdotte nella nuova versione (i dettagli sono sul loro sito)

----------

## nick_spacca

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   hai provato a rinominare semplicemente l'ebuild esistente? spesso funziona! 
> 
> Ci sono molte differenze con le dipendenze introdotte nella nuova versione (i dettagli sono sul loro sito)

 

Si infatti, ma ho seguito comunque le indicazione sul sito, riuscendo a compilare (dai sorgenti a manina...) listen dopo aver emerso le dipendenze...

Mi sono arenato infine sullo stesso errore di Onip...

----------

## Onip

Risolto l'errore. Mi è bastato mergere

```
dev-python/elementtree
```

Ora non resta che fare un ebuild come si deve, con USE e tutto quanto. Se ho tempo più tardi provo ad abbozzare qualcosa

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Risolto l'errore. Mi è bastato mergere
> 
> ```
> dev-python/elementtree
> ```
> ...

 

Ottimo, stasera a casa proverò anche io...

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Risolto l'errore. Mi è bastato mergere
> 
> ```
> dev-python/elementtree
> ```
> ...

 

Se hai preparato l'EBUILD, potresti mica postarlo cosi che lo possa provare???

----------

## mrfree

Se ti può interessare sul bugzilla ne hanno postata una

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=148931

non ho ancora avuto modo di provarla però, quindi non garantisco  :Wink: 

----------

## topper_harley

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Se ti può interessare sul bugzilla ne hanno postata una
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=148931
> 
> non ho ancora avuto modo di provarla però, quindi non garantisco 

 

Ho provato l'ebuild. Non ottengo errori durante l'emerge, però, quando lancio il programma:

```
andrea@caffeine ~ $ listen

/usr/bin/listen: line 3: /usr/lib/nspr: is a directory
```

Questo è il /usr/bin/listen:

```
#!/bin/sh

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox /usr/lib/nspr  /usr/lib/listen/listen.py "$@"

```

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Questo è il /usr/bin/listen:
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> ...

 Fixate lo script con:

```
sed -i 's/LD_LIBRARY_PATH=\([\/a-z-]*\) \([\/a-z]*\)/LD_LIBRARY_PATH="\1 \2"/' /usr/bin/listen
```

Ciao.

----------

## topper_harley

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

>  *topper_harley wrote:*   Questo è il /usr/bin/listen:
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> ...

 

Ottmo... E adesso?

```
andrea@caffeine ~ $ listen

No dbus support

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/listen/listen.py", line 209, in ?

    ListenApp()

  File "/usr/lib/listen/listen.py", line 136, in __init__

    from widget.listen import Listen

  File "/usr/lib/listen/widget/listen.py", line 33, in ?

    from player import Player

  File "/usr/lib/listen/player.py", line 32, in ?

    from song import sType

  File "/usr/lib/listen/song.py", line 50, in ?

    import formats.mutagen_tag

  File "/usr/lib/listen/formats/mutagen_tag.py", line 28, in ?

    import mutagen.apev2

ImportError: No module named apev2

```

Preciso che dbus è attivo e che con la versione precedente funzionava.

----------

## Onip

```
ImportError: No module named apev2

```

Forse ti manca un qualche modulo di python, oppure listen non lo trova

----------

## topper_harley

Ok, ci sono riuscito. Anche se in maniera non del tutto pulita.

Per prima cosa bisogna emergere 

```
* dev-python/elementtree 

     Available versions:  1.2.6

     Installed:           1.2.6

     Homepage:            http://effbot.org/zone/element-index.htm

     Description:         A light-weight XML object model for Python

```

altrimenti non va nulla.

Poi ho creato un symlink che fa puntare /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/mutagen su /usr/lib/listen/mutagen.

C'è ancora qualche errore all'avvio ma sembra funzionare tutto abbastanza bene!

----------

## Onip

Ho riportato i problemi che abbiamo riscontrato in questo thread nel bug segnalato da mrfree.

Byez

----------

## ReDirEct__

Salve a tutti... stavo provando a compilare manualmente la versione 0.5 dilisten che non è presente in portage ma mi dice che nn ho la versione 1.6 di mutagen quando poi alla fine c'è (installata con emerge)... qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema o sa come risolverlo???

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge del thread di ReDirEct__ con questo.

Per favore cerchiamo prima di postare.

----------

## Onip

Provando manualmente mutagen me lo trovava. Cmq se usi l'ebuild su bugzilla postato da mrfree (l'ultimo disponibile) e dai il comando ( da root, ovviamente) che indica syntaxerrormmm più su non avrai particolari problemi   :Wink: 

O per lo meno, io non ne ho....

Byez

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Onip wrote:*   

> dai il comando ( da root, ovviamente) che indica syntaxerrormmm più su non avrai particolari problemi   

 Il comando che avevo postato era fatto apposta per essere inserito nell'ebuild  :Wink: 

Ciao.

----------

## Onip

eggià, ma l'ebuild ancora non lo fa e io non saprei bene come fare. Magari aggiungilo tu e posta sul bug la versione funzionante

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Dunque, scusate se rompo qui ma vorrei che qualcuno testasse la soluzione che ho escogitato (non ho gnome e non vorrei dover ricompilare mega e mega di roba per un fix così piccolo...).

Semplicemente, eccovi un nuovo Makefile.patch da sostituire al primo; occhio che essendo già presenti le firme del vecchio file nella fase di digesting dell'ebuild potrebbe darvi qualche problema; cancellate i files files/digest-* e il Manifest nella cartella della categoria di portage.

Fatemi sapere se funziona al più presto, appena posso lo posto sul bugzilla.

----------

## Onip

Sembra essere tutto ok.

Grazie per il lavoro

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Ho postato il fix in bugzilla. A presto  :Smile: 

Ciao.

----------

